# Water Pump Went Out



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey gang,

Been a while, I just thought I'd add to the list of those who've had their water pump go out.

I've been driving my car less this past year because I purchased a CBR250R. Gets 77+ real world miles.

Anyhow, I drive it only when the weather is bad. Well, this winter, I noticed it was taking my car a long time for the heater to work and my car turned the heater off because it was running hot. I took a look and noticed the coolant was gone out of the overflow tank. No biggie, filled it up and went on my way. I notice the fans would run while at idle. I thought that was weird. Checked the coolant and it was gone again. Thought maybe there was just air in the system. Well after a few weeks and only driving the car a hand full of times, I took the car in. It needed it's 37K maintenance done anyhow.

The dealer called me up and said my water pump was out and they have to replace it. They asked if my check engine light had come on. "No, just had to keep adding coolant." So they fixed me up and sent me on my way.

Car had about 36.5K miles on it. It runs great otherwise. Keep an eye on your water pump folks. Seems to be a common problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a known issue. Covered under the 5 year/100k mile warranty. I am told there is a redesigned pump that it is being replaced with. I cannot confirm though.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

That's what I gathered from the forum. Been a while since I've posted. I hope it's a new design. It's not much fun arranging to drop off a vehicle for service at the dealership. Although, they do great work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's a known issue. Covered under the 5 year/100k mile warranty. I am told there is a redesigned pump that it is being replaced with. I cannot confirm though.


Dealer technician told me the same thing. 

Think it's really just a matter of time before the 2011 production models fail. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Dealer technician told me the same thing.
> 
> Think it's really just a matter of time before the 2011 production models fail.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "2011 production"? As in, model year 2011, or cars produced through a certain date in 2011? My 2012 was produced in August 2011. Knock on wood the 2011-made 2012's don't have the water pump issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

...yet. Apparently the water pumps were changed some time around the same time as the struts. When the Cruze production break happened at the end of 2011. 

Mines an Oct 2011. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> ...yet. Apparently the water pumps were changed some time around the same time as the struts. When the Cruze production break happened at the end of 2011.
> 
> Mines an Oct 2011.
> 
> ...


What is the strut issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Crewz said:


> What is the strut issue?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sb-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise.html


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine is getting the water pump replaced as we speak..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Come'on gang......

Anytime you have to add coolant to a closed system.........it is no longer closed.....there's a hole in the bucket somewhere.

A couple ounce top up.....maybe over the course of a year.....OK, I suppose that could happen.
But if your continually adding......get it resolved before secondary damage (like a head gasket or worse) fails.

Rob


----------



## dinksgal (Jul 6, 2012)

Haven't been here for a while, but my 2011 Cruze is in the shop today getting the water pump replaced. I had taken a little Sunday drive and on the way home got the message pop up that engine was overheating. Got home safely and took a look, there was barely any coolant in the reservoir. And a big puddle on the driveway where I park. Looks like most of it leaked out over the course of a few days when I didn't drive much. This is the second issue I had with my Cruze, the first year I had it the brakes failed and it was found to be a faulty electronic switch. Now, a year later this. Not what I expected when buying a new car. Wondering what it will be next? Almost too afraid to read the forums.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi dinksgirl

My name is Jackie and I am a Chevrolet Customer Care Agent. I would like to help you. I'm sorry that you are experiencing this frustrating issue. I would like to open a Service Request for you and document these issues and work with you to get them resolved. If you are interested please send me a private message with your name, VIN, current mileage, the dealership you work with and a link to this thread. Once again I apologize for your frustrations. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dinksgirl, make sure your dealership replaces the thermostat housing at the same time. There is an update to the PI for the water pump replacement that includes the thermostat housing.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I had my water pump replaced in January this year I believe. I had a tiny leak I noticed and took it in immediately to the nearest dealer. I went in for my 45/50k w/e service last week to my preferred dealer where I purchased the car and they said they replaced the water pump because it was leaking (I was at a different dealer). Not sure If I got another bad one but as long as they fix the problem I am ok with it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Mike220I had my water pump replaced in January this year I believe. I had a tiny leak I noticed and took it in immediately to the nearest dealer. I went in for my 45/50k w/e service last week to my preferred dealer where I purchased the car and they said they replaced the water pump because it was leaking (I was at a different dealer). Not sure If I got another bad one but as long as they fix the problem I am ok with it.


Hello Mike220,

Keep us updated on the resolution of this concern you're having with the water pump.

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey it's 7pm on Friday night you shouldn't be working! Seriously, though no problems here, it was fixed as of last week and it was a problem I was unaware of. I'm a happy the mechanic caught it! I bought the 11 when it first came out so I expected some issues to come up and be worked out. My local Chevy dealer has done a great job taking care of me. I have had a some issues but they look into any concerns I have and promptly fix anything they find wrong. I can't complain if my car is fixed. My only gripe with the car is the firm leather seats!


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Mike, I'll swap you for some firm cloth seats...


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I like my wife's equinox cloth seats a lot. I just assumed the Cruze ones were the same seats?


----------

